# Olmstead on the Provo?



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just recently moved closer to this river and looking at it is my primary area to fish. I was wondering if anyone can confirm to me if this is the Olmstead diversion dam or where it is. Thanks.[attachment=1:3c5jrwr7]olmstead.jpg[/attachment:3c5jrwr7][attachment=0:3c5jrwr7]olmstead2.jpg[/attachment:3c5jrwr7]


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes that is it. It's just above Bridal Veil falls. Everything above is artificial lures only and below is anything goes. Just FYI HB 141 took away a lot of the access above that dam. Especially on the South side of the river. Access is a joke once you get above the county line.


----------

